# what's the best way to prepare wild turkey breast?



## huntininmilan (Mar 31, 2009)

What's the best tastiest way to prepare turkey breast, i know most cut into strips and fry, what do you use to bread and or marinade?


----------



## Dagger (Mar 31, 2009)

Grill-cut breast into strips and marinade for 24 hrs. in italian dressing(in frig. and ziploc bag).  Grill on low heat. Remember to not overcook, it will dry out if you do.  Frying- cut into strips , dip strips into buttermilk or mustard, salt and pepper, dip into flour and fry to a golden brown.  This is what works for me and the way my family likes it the best.


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 31, 2009)

I cut it up into strips (make sure you cut against the grain of the meat), then marinade over night in Italian dressing with salt and pepper. Then, sprinkle Italian bread crumbs over the strips, pan fry in olive oil until golden brown. It's awesome, best recipe I know. 

The buttermilk recipe works good too but the Italian dressing is the way to go for me, and its better for you.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 31, 2009)

Good lord! Ya'll are making me hungry.
I like to shake-n-bake strips cut against the grain with a little cayenne sprinkled in.


----------



## PaulD (Mar 31, 2009)

For sandwich meat- Season it up and smoke it under a boston butt.
Easy and quick- Season with olive oil, garlic powder, salt, pepper, lawrys, and mustard powder. Let marinate in bag over night then pull them out and show them the flower and hot oil!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 31, 2009)

The breading I use when I fry my turkey nuggets is House-Autry chicken breader.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 31, 2009)

I started this thread a few weeks ago, some really good recipes.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=312562&highlight=


----------



## huntininmilan (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks for all the good suggestions that's what I was looking for.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Apr 1, 2009)

PaulD said:


> For sandwich meat- Season it up and smoke it under a boston butt.
> Easy and quick- Season with olive oil, garlic powder, salt, pepper, lawrys, and mustard powder. Let marinate in bag over night then pull them out and show them the flower and hot oil!



Smoke all of mine...its the best for sandwich meat.


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Apr 1, 2009)

cut into strip's ...marinate in a hot sauce over night...wrap strip's around half a jalapeno pepper then wrap in bacon and shove a tooth pick in it and put it on the grill


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Apr 1, 2009)

cut in strips and fried


----------



## capt stan (Apr 2, 2009)

Comon guys  get something going here....



skin the breast
make a mixture of 50% appricot preserves and 50% honey.
Put the meat on a smoker and baste with the mixture every 20 min till done.... Thats how to do a turkey breast!


----------



## BCHunter (Apr 2, 2009)

*Daddy's  Fried "Turkey Toes"*



Hawken2222 said:


> The breading I use when I fry my turkey nuggets is House-Autry chicken breader.



X2    on the House-Autry breader .......... I let mine soak overnight in the frig with Carnation evaporated milk (aka "sweet milk"). I use their Seafood Breader. Fried "Turkey Toes" is what Daddy called them. Good Stuff!!!    Ya'll gonna make me shoot a jake!


----------



## turkeytrot (Apr 2, 2009)

I do up a turkey Marsala with Morals or portabella's.  It's a hit at camp!


http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1627,144164-241192,00.html


----------



## turkeytrot (Apr 2, 2009)

Or this, but this comes with a bit more detail......







It's hickory smoked, and sO good!


----------

